# Good Telescope?



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,


I'm thinking of getting into space observation as a hobby. I've never owned a telescope but would like a good one at a reasonable price. Anyone else here into it? Suggestions?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I suggest trying a different forum


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok. Off i go.

Ty!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

First, buy the book _Turn Left at Orion_--it is a near-perfect introduction to what you can see in the night sky with a small telescope. This is a Golden Age for selecting a telescope, as there are scores of sizes, models, prices, abilities, so you should also defer that decision until you have read more widely and can more accurately gauge your degree of interest vs. what you wish to pay and what you wish to lug outside. A good pair of binoculars and a book on binocular astronomy is another great way to start. You must also become familiar with the night sky--the constellations, which way is north, etc. Check the Orion Telescope website for more resources: oriontelescopes.com. Good luck!


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

TY STRANGE! much appreciated


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

I have the G-11 with C-11. As I'm getting older, I may have to permanently mount it or get a C-9¼ just because of the weight. I have no regrets getting the Losmandy G-11. I only wish I'd gotten it sooner.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm battling increasingly bad light pollution and also all my neighbors' trees increasingly overarching my small open viewing area. I now have a Vixen 200mm f/4 Newtonian on a homemade Dobsonian mount. It gives me decent views and I can lug it in and out of the cellar, but I would love a pair of Lunt Engineering or equivalent giant binocs on a dedicated mount, as two-eye viewing beats one eye 11 times out of 10 as I grow more "mature".


----------

